

My collection of _why's SPOOL messages in PDF. - tekknolagi

http://why.apps.hypeno.de<p>I have this server up, just Apache pointing at a folder of PDFs. I think this is all of them, but if you have more <i>please</i> let me know and I'll upload.<p>EDIT: Also, here's a brief summary of the story: http://byte.bernsteinbear.com/why-the-lucky-stiff-is-back/
======
tekknolagi
The links in clickable form:

<http://why.apps.hypeno.de>

<http://byte.bernsteinbear.com/why-the-lucky-stiff-is-back/>

